# Alacranes, la diferencia entre los venenosos y no venenosos



## anajesusa (Dic 28, 2012)

En estos últimos tiempos, mucha gente me ha traído ejemplares de estos bichos para que les diga si son de los “malitos” o de los “buenitos”, he aprovechado para quedarme con algunos ejemplares y hacer este pequeño documento para ayudar a distinguir cuales son las características de unos y otros.

*Los malitos*

La especie venenosa es una, el Tityus trivittatus, es de color miel, bastante mas clara que los otros y es en general mas estilizado, tiene pinzas largas y finas, el aguijón en el extremo de la cola también tiene una característica, si se le observa con una lupa, se verá que tiene una punta bien afilada y otra mas pequeña debajo de esta.

La tercera característica que los diferencia de la especie no venenosa es que en el dorso presenta tres rayas oscuras longitudinales, no siempre puede verse bien esa particularidad, si las otras dos.





Las estilizadas pinzas y las tres lineas sobre el lomo




El aguijón doble
*Los buenitos
*
La otra especie muy común en nuestro país (Argentina) es el Bothriurus bonaerensis , éste presenta una coloración en general mas oscura, pero de acuerdo a la zona, edad y época del año, también puede ser color miel como el Tityus. Las pinzas son redondeadas, parece que llevara guantes de boxeo, en el segmento final de la cola el aguijón simple una sola punta afilada y no presenta las líneas longitudinales en el dorso.




Las pinzas globosas




El aguijón simple

Como siempre en mi blog hay mas fotos y un pequeño ejercicio para hacer el "ojo" y aprender a distinguir los unos de los otros.
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2012...iferencia-entre-los-venenosos-y-no-venenosos/


----------

